
FilterLists – directory of filter lists for ads, trackers, and annoyances - temp
https://filterlists.com/
======
furyferret
We need whitelists. I'm using uBlocko to block all third-party requests and
manually whitelist requests vital for the site such as those who load the CSS
from a CDN. Many sites use their own CDN, with the domain name finishing in
.net instead of .com or with whateverwebsite-cdn.com.

I believe a convenient web browsing experience is possible with about 5% of
third-party requests granted. We need whitelists, not blacklists.

~~~
jakejake
A plugin that allowed you to whitelist as you go would probably be pretty
usable after a few days of training.

~~~
o_s_m
Perhaps, but do you necessarily want to whitelist the entire site and all the
accompanying JavaScript, or just the top level domain and a few components to
allow it to work correctly. Depends on the granularity you desire. That's
where uMatrix would come in handy.

------
antitamper
It's like
[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/) on
steroids.

I always wondered what the web would feel like, in terms of experience,
without some manner of filtering. The last time I _rode bareback on the
internet_ without ADblockers, or even rudimentary hosts blocking was at an
Airport kiosk stand, which even then felt weird, because the New York Times
was still only learning about fingerprinting and grabbing what is effectively
the Mac address of any machine using Flash.

~~~
leeoniya
be _very_ careful about copy-pasting an enormous hosts file with one found on
the internet, especially one served over http. such a thing is ripe for
phishing injection.

it takes one malicious entry in the list of 10k which doesnt loop back to your
own machine for me to present you with a legit-looking and secure
"capitolone.com" home page.

~~~
DavideNL
the solution is to use something like:

curl --silent
[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/hosts)
| grep '^127.0.0.1' > /etc/hosts

------
feld
Hmm, nice. The Malware Domain List should prove to be handy. I just wrote a
script to transform it into unbound format so I can block them via my
firewall's DNS.

~~~
newman314
Gist please?

~~~
feld
[https://gist.github.com/feld/d5ee82df10b9fc43abcc](https://gist.github.com/feld/d5ee82df10b9fc43abcc)

